# Best new SF TV of 2002?



## Tabitha (Nov 3, 2002)

Not long ago we were all bemoaning the fact that in recent times a lot of great SF tv had gone (or is about to go) the way of the dinosaurs.  I for one am quite impressed with much of the brand new SF tv, in particular Odyssey 5 (it has a mini-forum in here - go check it out!).

But there are also several others, brand new this year, and some which have only hit UK shores this year (i.e. Witchblade), which I would also rate highly.  Most of the options I have put in the poll have mini forums here at ascifi, linked to below.

*Witchblade

Odyssey 5

Dead Zone

Firefly

Haunted

Birds of Prey*

I guess, technically Smallville should be in here, but I think it is a little more established than these other shows, so I have left it out.

So, what do you think the best of this bunch is?


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Nov 4, 2002)

I vote for Firefly. The more episodes I see the more I like it.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 4, 2002)

Cool.  Hopefully lots more people will like Firefly enough to keep it going beyond mid-season.

I voted for Odyssey 5.  I have only seen one episode of Firefly, and what I saw I liked, but Odyssey 5 has me totally hooked, so it gets my vote.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 5, 2002)

I vote for other, since the program that have me hooked completely since it begin is Jeremiah.  But from the list for me is a tie between Dead Zone and Odyssey 5. I totally love both shows.  

Krystal


----------



## Smitty (Nov 6, 2002)

The Dead Zone

-cs


----------



## ZachWZ (Nov 9, 2002)

I voted for other, but the show i really was voting for was John Doe.  I reconmend it highly, to fans of X-files, pretender, and Dead Zone.  it has done great getting out of growing pains.

ZachWZ


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZachWZ _
> *I voted for other, but the show i really was voting for was John Doe.  I reconmend it highly, to fans of X-files, pretender, and Dead Zone.  it has done great getting out of growing pains.
> 
> ZachWZ *


I saw one ep of John Doe - the second one I think.  But I wasn't really sure what genre it was - are there fantasy elements to it?


----------



## nic (Nov 9, 2002)

I haven't seen any of these new shows. "Haunted" sounds like it might appeal to me. Has anyone here seen it? What's it about? (Other than hauntings  )
Cheers xx


----------



## Shaun (Nov 9, 2002)

I've only seen "Firefly" from that list and I think its great. Very interesting. I just hope it lasts for a good long time.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shaun _
> *I've only seen "Firefly" from that list and I think its great. Very interesting. I just hope it lasts for a good long time. *


You have Firefly in Oz?  I am soooo jealous....

Nic - I don't know that much about "Haunted", but I did see a bunch of trailers before I left Canada - it looked very similar in themes to The Sixth Sense.  I thought it looked alright - it was due to be on right after Buffy, but apparently it isn't doing that well - people aren't staying tuned in after B.


----------



## Shaun (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *You have Firefly in Oz?  I am soooo jealous....
> *


Ahh no, and I doubt we will any time soon, if at all. I've taken to downloading the episodes (using Kazaa). They take a fair while to get but I've got three months of spare time till I start Uni to waste.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh!  I only saw one ep of Firefly (the second one) and i was a little underwhelmed by it - my own stupid fault for  getting so ridiculously excited by it 
I would go down the kazaa route, but my use of a mac computer seems to limit my downloading options.  Ah well, I am sure it will get here eventually...


----------



## Shaun (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, I didn't think the first two episodes were that good, but I love the next three. It's getting better with each new episode.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 9, 2002)

I keep reading compariisons between Firefly and the first season of Buffy - Buffy didn't really hit its stride until season two, so it seems unfair to expect Firefly to be so perfect straight off the bat.  There have been rumours that Fox are planning to move it out of the friday night slot of doom, so perhaps its viewership will start to rise at that point - as long as they don't do anything daft like put it up against Buffy or Angel 


Am I right in thinking that John Doe is another show that is currently skating on thin ice?


----------



## ZachWZ (Nov 14, 2002)

john Doe isn't as on shaky ground as Firefly.
Firefly's rating is avaeraged at 4.9 Million.
John Doe's is 7 million.
Firefly has tons of special effect and expensice sets.  john Doe has primative effects if any.  Is mostly flimed in location out of doors.


ZachWZ


----------

